# Brew Day In Bundaberg



## gregs (5/9/09)

With the help of some local brewer friends Im putting on a BIAB brew day and BBQ. 

Was thinking of having it on the 26st September, 11.00am start, any thoughts? Cheers; gregs.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/9/09)

I'm in  

AndrewQLD + Lisa - Keg of Cromwell Bitter 3.5% and a couple of kilos of home made sausages.


----------



## Thunus (5/9/09)

Scott and Tracey will be there!
Looking forward to the BIAB demonstration


----------



## gregs (5/9/09)

Well thats a start guys Ill throw in the steaks and put on a few kegs, English Bitter, Sumer Ale- extract of course. Well have fun anyway.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/9/09)

Greg + Deb - Steaks and kegs
AndrewQLD + Lisa - Keg of Cromwell Bitter 3.5% and a couple of kilos of home made sausages.
Scott and Tracey


----------



## QldKev (6/9/09)

Greg + Deb - Steaks and kegs
AndrewQLD + Lisa - Keg of Cromwell Bitter 3.5% and a couple of kilos of home made sausages.
Scott and Tracey
Kev, Julie and Rita - will work out what I'm bringing closer to the date


----------



## clean brewer (6/9/09)

Why are these great get togethers always on Saturdays??  Maybe its more like, why do I have to work every bloody Saturday?? :angry: 

Anyhow, 2 Weddings to Cater for that weekend so have a great day guys...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## gregs (6/9/09)

Sorry you can't make it clean brewer, becaues as you said, we're gona have fun. Mybe we'll catch up some other day...


----------



## gregs (6/9/09)

I forgot to mention we are happy for people to stay overnight, theres 3 spare rooms and plenty of floor space.


----------



## porky (7/9/09)

We'll be there.

Greg + Deb - Steaks and kegs
AndrewQLD + Lisa - Keg of Cromwell Bitter 3.5% and a couple of kilos of home made sausages.
Scott and Tracey
Kev, Julie and Rita - will work out what I'm bringing closer to the date
Budwiser and Gail - keg and some food to be determined


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

Budwiser and Gail have tentatively booked a room and bed. If they decide to stay the night then there are two rooms available and plenty of floor space.


----------



## porky (7/9/09)

gregs said:


> Budwiser and Gail have tentatively booked a room and bed. If they decide to stay the night then there are two rooms available and plenty of floor space.



SWAMBO just said "take the tentatively out" 
We will stay so she can drink  
Cheers,
Beds R Us


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/9/09)

Well I'll put my hand up for a room and bed if still available Greg, that way Lisa can have a few as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

Andrew and Lisa have booked a room and bed so we now have available one room and plenty of floor space. This brew day is starting to look good.


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

Budwiser and Gail are now a definite for an over nighter, rooms and floor space are as stated above, one left and plenty of floor space.


----------



## Thunus (7/9/09)

Scott and Tracey Bringing a keg and some bacon wrapped prawns for the Barbie.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Scott and Tracey Bringing a keg and some bacon wrapped prawns for the Barbie.



I can see we're going to get on very well Scott  looking forward to meeting you and Tracey.

Greg, will you have enough taps and gas or do you want me to bring my kegerator and gas bottle???

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (7/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Scott and Tracey Bringing a keg and some bacon wrapped prawns for the Barbie.




:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

I can see we're going to get on very well Scott  looking forward to meeting you and Tracey.

Greg, will you have enough taps and gas or do you want me to bring my kegerator and gas bottle???

Yeh Andrew taps; Ive got 4 taps + Scotts got a spare fridge and tap + gas. Although your kegerator and gas would go great, theres under cover entertaining area with power so might be a goer. I was thinking of lugging the 500 litre chesty outside but it only has 3 taps and bloody heavy so I think your option is an easier thing. Thanks


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

Katie; jump on a plane and come on over.


----------



## Thunus (7/9/09)

Greg, its not hard to move my 4 tap chesty (you should know)
so I can bring that round if we need


----------



## gregs (7/9/09)

Scott; now that would look great out there, we'll have a look see when the time gets nearer. That could be the go.,thanks.


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/09)

Think it's great to see Bundaberg region brewers going so strong. Boy can they bung on a spead, a lot of slow food and real ale buffs that lot.

Recent repairs won't allow me to attend, but I sure would love to.

Good on you all :super: 

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/9/09)

Great to see you back on line Screwy, we'll get you up here for the next one.

Andrew


----------



## gregs (8/9/09)

Ok guys between Scott and myself we have 9 taps going, if you think you can fill it?  Thanks Andrew for suggesting your kegerator, if we need it we're gona get into some bloody strife I would suggest. But that could be fun.


----------



## porky (8/9/09)

gregs said:


> Ok guys between Scott and myself we have 9 taps going, if you think you can fill it?  Thanks Andrew for suggesting your kegerator, if we need it we're gona get into some bloody strife I would suggest. But that could be fun.



That does mean 9 taps with gas??
I can bring two kegs, some wheat and some good beer h34r: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## QldKev (8/9/09)

Budwiser I'll be up for some of the wheat beer!

I'll bring along a Aussie Ale.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (8/9/09)

Yeh Mark those taps will all have gas, and some good beer would be the order of the day, bring whatever you like .Cheers.


----------



## gregs (13/9/09)

Well its shaping up to be a great day guys, remember 11.00am start on the 26th September , I cant wait to see the 2 BIABs side by side with Kev leading the way, Andrew having some input & Scott & I learning the ropes, Im looking forward to seeing Kevs new duel BIAB burner setup operating, I hope it all works.

The list so far is as follows; 

Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags+1 keg Cromwell Bitter 

Kev & Julie + Rita I think it was chicken plater & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale

Mark & Gail (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another 

Scott & Trace marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingys + one or two kegs 

Also there is one room and plenty of floor space if anyone else wishes to stay; youll need to bring a blow up mattress or swag as the two double rooms and beds are now booked. I have messaged the people who have said they are coming, as to our address and directions; please let me know if you havent received it. If its warm enough and you feel like a dip then bring ya togs and feel free to use the pool.


----------



## Batz (13/9/09)

Bloody work ! Another one I have to miss <_< 

Batz


----------



## porky (13/9/09)

Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags+1 keg Cromwell Bitter 

Kev & Julie + Rita I think it was chicken plater & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale

Mark & Gail (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another + potato salad and coleslaw

Scott & Trace marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingys + one or two kegs 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## QldKev (13/9/09)

Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends – steaks, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa – (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags+1 keg Cromwell Bitter 

Kev & Julie + Rita & Rob – I think it was chicken platter & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale ** And a new brew rig, built by Greg - thanks Greg :wub: **

Mark & Gail – (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another + potato salad and coleslaw

Scott & Trace – marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingy’s + one or two kegs 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## yardy (13/9/09)

Batz said:


> Bloody work ! Another one I have to miss <_<
> 
> Batz



Saturdays are rostered off at Callide mate  

Yard

they were last shut anyway...


----------



## Henno (13/9/09)

Sorry blokes, won't be able to make this one. We have guests coming up and they have now confirmed. Have a good one guys, don't drink too much.


----------



## Batz (13/9/09)

yardy said:


> Saturdays are rostered off at Callide mate
> 
> Yard
> 
> they were last shut anyway...




Knock off Friday @ 7.00pm and drive 279 km, on the piss the next day and drive back to start work Monday?
You don't comprehend my age tiger, once I could do that...not now.


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings
> 
> Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags+1 keg Cromwell Bitter
> 
> ...




You blokes do it tough eh :lol:

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/9/09)

Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags+2 kegs Cromwell Bitter, Bosuns Best Bitter + Bread rolls

Kev & Julie + Rita & Rob I think it was chicken platter & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale ** And a new brew rig, built by Greg - thanks Greg :wub: **

Mark & Gail (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another + potato salad and coleslaw

Scott & Trace marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingys + one or two kegs 


Looks like you'll still have a spare keg tap Greg, how about I bring a Bosuns Best Bitter as well? Oh and I just added bread rolls to my list as well.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## gregs (15/9/09)

A Bosuns Best Bitter as well; Andrew you will spoil us with your generosity, but what the hell - if you must. So thats the 9 taps booked out. The food will be laid on all day, great people to go with it, it's going to be a great day. I'll update the list as the date draws closer


----------



## yardy (18/9/09)

Batz said:


> Knock off Friday @ 7.00pm and drive 279 km, on the piss the next day and drive back to start work Monday?
> You don't comprehend my age tiger, once I could do that...not now.
> 
> 
> Batz




Fair nuff mate  

beats sitting in Biloela though, I'd sooner poke myself in the eye with a biro..

Yard



btw, my mondays commence at 01.45 (after copius drinking on the weekend) with a 4 drive to Moura to be there by 06.00 followed by a 12 hour shift of gouging and welding on large pieces of mining equipment, in the sun...

obviously this negates all the fatigue management policies so I'd appreciate it if you kept it to yourself mate


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/9/09)

yardy said:


> Fair nuff mate
> 
> beats sitting in Biloela though, I'd sooner poke myself in the eye with a biro..
> 
> ...



Sooo, I can only assume you will be attending Yardy? Come on mate, you know you want too!

Andrew


----------



## yardy (18/9/09)

yeah mate I'm going to drop in for a few hours, have nothing of worth in the kegs to bring but I'll drop into our _specialist _bottlo and grab a box of something exotic  
looking forward to hanging out and putting faces to names B) 

cheers
Dave


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/9/09)

yardy said:


> yeah mate I'm going to drop in for a few hours, have nothing of worth in the kegs to bring but I'll drop into our _specialist _bottlo and grab a box of something exotic
> looking forward to hanging out and putting faces to names B)
> 
> cheers
> Dave



Yayyy!!!


----------



## Batz (18/9/09)

yardy said:


> Fair nuff mate
> 
> 
> 
> btw, my mondays commence at 01.45 (after copius drinking on the weekend) with a 4 drive to Moura to be there by 06.00 followed by a 12 hour shift of gouging and welding on large pieces of mining equipment, in the sun...




Pass me a hanky quick !





:lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## yardy (18/9/09)

ha ha


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/9/09)

You two are such a pair of girls, try sitting in an office all day staring at a computer screen( that happens to display AHB 90% of the time), now that's hard yakka!! 

Andrew


----------



## yardy (19/9/09)

it's a tough life you lead mate


----------



## Batz (19/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> You two are such a pair of girls, try sitting in an office all day staring at a computer screen( that happens to display AHB 90% of the time), now that's hard yakka!!
> 
> Andrew




With your bar less than 5 steps away ! Sounds to hard for me  

Batz


----------



## gregs (19/9/09)

Yardy; dont worry about buying beer; were just glad that youre going to be there. Itll be great to finally meet you. Oh and buy the way if Batz cant make it then you can drink the HOBGOBLIN I had reserved for him.


----------



## Batz (19/9/09)

gregs said:


> Oh and buy the way if Batz cant make it then you can drink the HOBGOBLIN I had reserved for him.


----------



## gregs (19/9/09)

Batz; Deb & I would love to see you make it along, theres a room and air mattress if you require it. Cheers. Oh and a couple of HOBGOBLINS.


----------



## yardy (19/9/09)

gregs said:


> Yardy; don't worry about buying beer; we're just glad that you're going to be there. It'll be great to finally meet you. Oh and buy the way if Batz can't make it then you can drink the HOBGOBLIN I had reserved for him.




Looking forward to it mate, can only hang around for a few hours but I'll bring beer, anything else I should bring just sing out.

Cheers
Dave


mmmmmm Hobgoblin...


----------



## Batz (19/9/09)

gregs said:


> Batz; Deb & I would love to see you make it along, theres a room and air mattress if you require it. Cheers. Oh and a couple of HOBGOBLINS.




If there's someone driving down I'll try to score a ride.
I'll chuck the swag in just in case....that way I can crash at Andrews on the way home anyhow !  

Batz


----------



## QldKev (20/9/09)

Well the Brew Rig has had it's first coat of paint, ready for the brew day. Woohoo can't wait.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (20/9/09)

Kev.I seen that in your other tread and it looks great but you'll need to burn it in before the brew day. Can't wait to see it in action my self.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/09)

Batz said:


> If there's someone driving down I'll try to score a ride.
> I'll chuck the swag in just in case....that way I can crash at Andrews on the way home anyhow !
> 
> Batz



Sounds like a plan I can handle Batz, you can grab that bottle of Mead for Julie as well.


----------



## gregs (20/9/09)

Well just 6 sleeps to go until brew day and we enjoy good beer, good food and great company.
The up dated list for the day is as follows.


Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks for the BBQ, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags for the BBQ +2 kegs- Cromwell Bitter and Bosuns Best Bitter + bread rolls.

Kev & Julie + Rita & Rob chicken plater & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale and new brew rig

Mark & Gail (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another and potato salad & coleslaw

Scott & Trace marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingys + two kegs 

Dave staying for a few hours + some beers for the fridge (I hope he stays longer)

Batz - with swag - a maybe, although we all hope is a will be? 

If theres anything Ive missed please let me know, Ive posted our address and directions to everyone, if you havent received them let me know in A H B meetings( brew day in Bundaberg thread) and Ill re send you the directions. 

Dont forget if you feel like a dip then bring ya togs. Deb & I are looking forward to catching up, and meeting some new friends. See you all on the day, oh and there's still room if more people want to stay, just bring your swag. Cheers.


----------



## gregs (21/9/09)

Well just 5 sleeps to go until brew day and we enjoy good beer, good food and great company.
The up dated list for the day is as follows.


Greg & Deb + the in-laws + friends steaks for the BBQ, antipasto, cured beef & porchetta +2 kegs extract only Friends bringing oven baked marinated wings 

Andrew & Lisa (Staying overnight) couple of kilos of homemade snags for the BBQ +2 kegs- Cromwell Bitter and Bosuns Best Bitter + bread rolls.

Kev & Julie + Rita & Rob chicken plater & salad+1 keg Aussie Ale and new brew rig

Mark & Gail (Staying overnight) 2 kegs, one Wheat beer + another and potato salad & coleslaw

Scott & Trace marinated bacon wrapped prawns & I think fried Prosciutto wrapped blue cheese thingys + two kegs 

Dave staying for a few hours + some beers for the fridge (I hope he stays longer)

Batz - with swag - a maybe, although we all hope is a will be? 

If theres anything Ive missed please let me know, Ive posted our address and directions to everyone, if you havent received them let me know in A H B meetings( brew day in Bundaberg thread) and Ill re send you the directions. 

Dont forget if you feel like a dip then bring ya togs. Deb & I are looking forward to catching up, and meeting some new friends. See you all on the day, oh and there's still room if more people want to stay, just bring your swag. Cheers.


----------



## Thunus (22/9/09)

Here's some shots of my Povo BIAB setup.
Kevs has made mine look quite ordinary.
At this point Gregs will be holding the voil bag while it drains.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Here's some shots of my Povo BIAB setup.
> Kevs has made mine look quite ordinary.
> At this point Gregs will be holding the voil bag while it drains.



Looks like a pretty good start to me, hope Gregs has his weetbix for breaky.
Thunus, why don't you cut the threaded pipe down so the ball valve is closer to the boiler wall? Or is there a reason it's like that?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (22/9/09)

Looking forward to hear that NASA roar! I know someone who can build you a brew rig :lol: 

Also see if you can get a couple of marks in the kettle, start with a 25L and 29L you can always add a few more later.

QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

All power to your bags :beerbang: 

I sympathise with Clean Brewer, I also work nearly every Saturday and Winkle is having a brew day on the 26th as well, down this a way.  

Be sure to post piccies of the rig in action, can't wait.


----------



## gregs (22/9/09)

He who holds thy bag shall drink thy spoil


----------



## Thunus (22/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks like a pretty good start to me, hope Gregs has his weetbix for breaky.
> Thunus, why don't you cut the threaded pipe down so the ball valve is closer to the boiler wall? Or is there a reason it's like that?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Just born lazy I guess.  

I'll cut it back this week.
We are also going to build a stand to get it above cube hight and a lifting frame like kev's


----------



## gregs (22/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Just born lazy I guess.
> 
> I'll cut it back this week.
> We are also going to build a stand to get it above cube hight and a lifting frame like kev's



That's what he thinks


----------



## QldKev (23/9/09)

Well the brew rig has had it's first work out. 100% smooth; ready for the brew day.




Added some captions for those down south, missing out :icon_chickcheers: 

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/9/09)

Awesome Kev, can't wait to see it in action, come on Saturday!

Andrew


----------



## gregs (23/9/09)

Kev that looks the ducks guts, how did the burn-in go with your paint & what's the hight of the mast ( I should know the answer to that question) looks like it could be cut down maybe?


----------



## QldKev (23/9/09)

gregs said:


> Kev that looks the ducks guts, how did the burn-in go with your paint & what's the hight of the mast ( I should know the answer to that question) looks like it could be cut down maybe?




One happy quacker!! 

The paint had no problems at all - after the two runs; first just a water boil test on monday, and then a brew yesterday you can't even see it was used, pitty about the boil over on the other paint :blink: 

The height at the current adjustment is 232cm overall (measured by my son :huh: , but as you can see in the pic I could get a lower setting. This was the max height I could get under the roof where I brew and hopefully should allow for the 82L keggle.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (23/9/09)

Kev If that measurment is correct then it should go under my garage ceiling at 240cm, cool. Bring on brew day.


----------



## QldKev (23/9/09)

gregs said:


> Kev If that measurment is correct then it should go under my garage ceiling at 240cm, cool. Bring on brew day.



Doh!, I just measured it myself. 2.45m  


I'll be out in the wind by myself :blink: :blink: 
I'll bring my drill bits just in case 

QldKev


----------



## clean brewer (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> All power to your bags :beerbang:
> 
> I sympathise with Clean Brewer, I also work nearly every Saturday and Winkle is having a brew day on the 26th as well, down this a way.
> 
> Be sure to post piccies of the rig in action, can't wait.



Yes, its very frustrating Bribie, all these brew-days/get togethers/bbqs/piss-ups and cant get to most/any of them....  

Its ok though, Ive got the biggest event of the year in my sights thats for sure....  

CB


----------



## gregs (23/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Doh!, I just measured it myself. 2.45m
> 
> 
> I'll be out in the wind by myself :blink: :blink:
> ...



Kev youve got heaps of adjustment in that rig, just measure the hight your happy with at home and lower it from that point. That way you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## porky (25/9/09)

gregs said:


> Well just 5 sleeps to go until brew day and we enjoy good beer, good food and great company.
> The up dated list for the day is as follows.
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow is the day!

Gail will make potato salad today, I will make coleslaw. 

I am going up to the shed to keg a wheat beer in a few minutes.

I don't see any sweets on the list so I will bake a carrot cake as well today.

So busy, thank god I don't work  

Looking forward to a great day....and be in the presents of the king brewer of Qld  

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## gregs (25/9/09)

Tomorrows the day so Ive cured the beef (made it more like a jerky style this time) seasoned and rolled the Pochetta ready to roast tonight, Debs making Scotch eggs and has organised Prosciutto & coppa for the anti Pasto. All glasses & taps have been cleaned & one fridge was re-plumbed. Just need to pick up the rib fillet and Kevs brew rig on the way home, set up Scott's fridge tomorrow morning and Bobs ya uncle. Cant wait to see you guys again, oh - and Ive heard through the grape vine that we will be in prestigious company tomorrow, is that right Andrew, congratulations on your brewing efforts.


----------



## QldKev (25/9/09)

I may be to shy to bring my keg now, with Andrew being there!!!

I'm bringing food as above and my sister is cooking some homemade sausage rolls

QldKev


----------



## gregs (25/9/09)

QldKev said:


> I may be to shy to bring my keg now, with Andrew being there!!!
> 
> I'm bringing food as above and my sister is cooking some homemade sausage rolls
> 
> QldKev



Don't be shy Kev it's a brew day not a beer judging comp, it's all about good company and that's what you guys are.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

Hmmm, no comment.

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow
Might be bringing the Cromwell and a Bosuns or CSA not decided yet.
3 Kilos of home made Bratwurst, a couple of dozen crusty rolls some sauerkraut and some mustard as well. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hmmm, no comment.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to tomorrow
> Might be bringing the Cromwell and a Bosuns or CSA not decided yet.
> ...



Andrew,
should do a brewday-phone link about 5pm {thats if we can find anyone who can- a) speak coherently & B) operate the phone}. Plenty of heavy weight beers on tap here. Sounds like a tasty spread up there, have a good one. :icon_chickcheers: 
Winkle


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

winkle said:


> Andrew,
> should do a brewday-phone link about 5pm {thats if we can find anyone who can- a) speak coherently & B) operate the phone}. Plenty of heavy weight beers on tap here. Sounds like a tasty spread up there, have a good one. :icon_chickcheers:
> Winkle



I was going to PM you Perry and ask if you would be interested as well. 
What do you think Gregs, fancy a long distance brew day chat?

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Both brew days..... Have a good day...


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> Both brew days..... Have a good day...



Thanks Katie,
Love your label, very sophisticated.

Andrew


----------



## porky (25/9/09)

work in progress....the kitchen is a mess  





potato salad ready to go




cake not quite done yet, will get cream cheese frosting later  




going to make some banana bread as well this arvo


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

Bloody hell Budwiser, that's a monumental effort, somehow I don't think anyone will go hungry!


----------



## gregs (25/9/09)

Somehow I think with all the beer and food we'll have to hide the bathroom scales for a couple of months!!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Looking forward to phone beers tomorrow fellas. Have a good one! Looks like no one gunna go hungry or thirsty. 

h34r: Gregs and Kev I need a favour? Can you ply Bud with a fair whack of the amber nectar then get the bugger to draw up his overhead gantry design secrets? Been asking for weeks but never get a response? :huh:


----------



## porky (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Been asking for weeks but never get a response? :huh:



Not true.....I asked you awhile back to tell me what size pipe you wanted to use...got no reply.
Just thought you didn't really want to know. That's all.
I have taken lots of pics if you really want them.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

gregs said:


> Somehow I think with all the beer and food we'll have to hide the bathroom scales for a couple of months!!



Do you need extra glasses Greg?

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

There is a mini brew day happening at Lates tommorow! let the brewing be good for all of us!

Katie


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Bud sorry mate I must have missed that apologies. 50mm OD pipe but we will talk tomorrow. Hernia's friggin killing me mate!

Katie Lates Brewery up for phone beers as well, perhaps?

Chap Chap


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/09)

Right, I'm pumped and waiting for the brew day to start, tick tock.
Still bringing my Cromwell Bitter but I'm leaning towards the Coopers Sparkling Ale clone for the second keg, just tapped it this morning and it's fresh and tasty, decisions decisions, CSA or Bosuns...

I think you can all tell I'm bored ATM.

See ya soon.

Andrew

PS Greg, you need any glasses?


----------



## porky (26/9/09)

CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA CSA 

Don't let me influence your decision  

I have a wheat that will come off the gas in an hour. 
That's fresh huh?

We were going to bring a honey wheat but we used a new yeast (Munich) and it came out at 6% and no flavour left in the beer!!!! Doesn't taste bad....just doesn't taste at all...

So the one coming of the gas soon will be with us today.

See you all soon,

Bud


----------



## gregs (26/9/09)

Well guy's it sounds like we're set to go, it'll be a fun day I'm sure.


----------



## gregs (26/9/09)

We'er good for gass thanks Andrew, got Scotts big mother and it's full, my bottle is a D size reading 5 bar on the clock.


----------



## Batz (26/9/09)

yardy said:


> Fair nuff mate
> 
> beats sitting in Biloela though, I'd sooner poke myself in the eye with a biro..
> 
> Yard



Have a good one today guys, sitting in Bilo library ATM to catch up on AHB news, then off the buy a biro to jam in my eye. :lol: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/9/09)

Batz said:


> Have a good one today guys, sitting in Bilo library ATM to catch up on AHB news, then off the buy a biro to jam in my eye. :lol:
> 
> Batz



You missed a good one Batz,
Thanks Greg and Deb, had a great time, you guys put on an awesome night, Qldkev broke in a new brewer (BIAB) good on you Thunus, I ate so much food and such a variety I'm still stuffed, the prawns were fantastic! 
Drank some great beer and talked my head off all night (sorry about that). Thanks to Winkles brew day phone in, nice to have a chat with Chappo and NickB and of course Winkle.

Lots of fun.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (27/9/09)

An excellent brew day, thanks to Greg and Deb for hosting the event.

Thunus made his first brew, and loved the tastes of the fresh grain and the smells of brew day. (The smells while we were still brewing)

Heaps of good food and beer.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (27/9/09)

I only got one pic of the brewing in action.




QldKev


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

What an awesome day it was! Lots of great company, good food and beer and many great laughs. Thanks to all who attended for your wonderful input. Special thanks to Kev for supplying the brews for Scott. We had a ball and can't wait for the next one. Here are some action shots of the day, the pic's on the left are the master Qld Kev, the one on the right is the apprentice Thunus.


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

Guess who's got the bigest bag.


----------



## QldKev (27/9/09)

gregs said:


> Guess who's got the bigest bag.



And guess who couldn't leave their bag alone - and wasn't BIAB   

QldKev


----------



## Henno (27/9/09)

Is it just me that can't see Gregs' pics?


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

pic up load is playing up - or is it me?


----------



## Henno (27/9/09)

Sometimes I can see the pics and sometimes I can't. Hey Greg's the Scott that came along isn't Scott Norval by any chance? If so I tell him I know hime from 'down south'. He's too ashamed to admit he was in the navy these days.


----------



## Steve (27/9/09)

One pic appeared with some very nervous non happy looking female onlookers, arms folded etc. Looks like they were expecting an explosion :lol: Then the pic disappeared. C'mon Greg sober up!


----------



## porky (27/9/09)

Thanks Gregs and Deb. Another great brew day....or should it be called a feast???

Food all day long, and so many different things. Just amazing.

Great beers (after all, the stated champ was in attendance) and great to meet the new faces.

Welcome to the dark side Scott...now you need to get busy to fill that kegerator of yours, it is a beauty. 

Gregs, some pics are coming up and others are not...
I have a few to post later.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)




----------



## blue_dog (27/9/09)

I add my thanks to our hosts and all for their great company...

And for those who can remember we undertook an important task yesterday. The gathering took the ongoing education of the Male Child called Ben in hand and comprised a list. 

This list shall henceforth be known as :-The Bundy Brewday "Let's Teach Ben to Spell" Flashcards ... (Coming to all good children's education stores.... soon....)

A is for Ale

B is for Barley or even Bitter or Brix


C is for is for Cascade or was it Cromwell


D is for Dortmunder

E is for English Special Bitter

F is for Fuggles

G is for Grain

H is for Hops

I is for India Pale Ale

J is for James Squires

K is for Keg (No! K is not for KIT for the gathering forbade that the Ben child should ever follow that path)

L is for Lager 


M is for Malt

N is for Nugget

O is for 

P is for 

Q is for 

R is for Russian Imperial Stout

S is for 


T is for Tettnang 


U is for 

V is for 

W is for Wort 

X is for Xcellent beer that his Daddy will henceforth make

Y is for Yangtze where the Chinese hops might come from 

Z is for 




And something must have happened to my memory as I cannot recall them all.... maybe it was something I ate  

Can anyone remember the others and amend the cards?

(p.s. Ben is Scott and Tracey's son who turns the BIG FIVE today)




The Brewers Wife


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)




----------



## gregs (27/9/09)




----------



## gregs (27/9/09)




----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

Ok Kev's sorted out the up load problem, the refresh in explorer was turned off, so there's some more action shots.


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

All done and packed up one cube of Vienna Larger and a Dr Smertos Golden Ale


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

More relaxing and chitt-chatt


----------



## QldKev (27/9/09)

gregs said:


> All done and packed up one cube of Vienna Larger and a Dr Smertos Golden AleView attachment 31366




I see where the barbed fitting for draining ended up 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (27/9/09)

BIAB - Brew In A Boot




QldKev


----------



## gregs (27/9/09)

QldKev said:


> I see where the barbed fitting for draining ended up
> 
> QldKev




That's a keen eye you have Kev, maybe Scott should open his? And I love the brew in a boot , makes you a portable brewing machine.


----------



## Thunus (27/9/09)

What a great day!
Thanks to Gregs and Deb for the use of their house.
Thanks to QLDKev for the grain , hops, instruction and above all else the motivation to try BIAB.
One smell of that mash and you could never go back.
Thanks to everyone else for the advise and the chance to taste real quality beer.

Hey and wasn't it great to see Gregs keg washer in action (he even gassed the 3 kegs before i took them home clean!)

PS. I still have half a keg of Dutch Lager (Kit) That tastes nothing like AndrewQLD's Cromwell if anyone wants to try some more :lol:


----------



## Henno (27/9/09)

Just put two and two together. Should have known who you were by the fishing related nick, how are ya Scotty? Welcome to the boards. Still keep in touch with any ex pussa mates, what about Dave Hagar or Pete Whittam? I am still in contact with Crill Dog who is still in Saudi working on Tornados and Scoota and Warren Moore.

Have to get you out to sunny Agnes for a brew day and maybe even a fish.

Cheers and beers
Henno


----------



## Effect (27/9/09)

nice pool and water feature!


----------



## yardy (28/9/09)

gday guys,

looks like a good day was had by all, my apologies for not fronting, I took the family to Noosa and Aus Zoo for the weekend and forgot all about it.

cheers
Yard


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/09)

A BIAB demo in Bundy - good on you gregs. Looks like a great day with the most advanced BIAB rigs I have seen.

I have never seen such a high proportion of wives at a brew day either. Wish I had been there


----------

